
Ask HN: Anyone else's radio/selection buttons disappear on Chrome (MacOS)? - methochris
I&#x27;m not sure when this started, a month at least, maybe 2-3, but a few Chrome versions ago, I noticed that selection and radio boxes simply stopped displaying on all website. I can still click where they are supposed to be and it activates them and lets me submit forms but it is really annoying. I google it every so often and all i find are results from years ago. Not sure where to ask or what to do. If it&#x27;s a widespread issue then I will just wait for it to be fixed in a future version. If not I will re-install but am really trying to avoid re-doing all my settings...
======
slater
Tried uninstalling/disabling some extensions?

~~~
methochris
no extensions are installed/running

